# Russian Be-4 Flying Boat



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I recently finished this 1/72 model of a Russian WWII Be-4 flying boat. The kit is by the Polish company RPM and was really crude; not much detail, and major fit problems all over. Lots of sanding and filling necessary to produce even this modest result. 
















Since the kit was kind of plain, I thought I'd try to add some action by replacing the kit prop with a disc to represent a spinning prop, and show the plane taxiing through the water.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. The extra effect with the display really helps.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work on a big problem Kit Paul.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks awsome!!! Great work.......never seen this A/C before...interesting...

Medic17


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Well done on overcoming all the fit problems to get a good-looking finish.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice build, must have been a bumpy landing on that water. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

